
Ask HN: Why is Wifi in public places so bad? - taway_1212
Almost universally the Wifi provided by both public and private entities sucks, often to the point of being an unusable waste of time. I&#x27;m surprised that large corporations, such as McDonalds, H&amp;M etc., which usually have their shit together, invest in those access points but then fail to make them usable. Does anyone know what&#x27;s the problem here?
======
Frenchgeek
It's not the breadwinning part of the business so it get the very least amount
of time/money investment to get customers to buy more...

